# My 2016 Haunt



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

I live in a small townhouse, but we're saving up for a bigger house in the near future. In recent years, I have been making a small haunt in our backyard for the neighborhood kids. This year we decided to do something in the front and back. The kids (and their parents) loved it. I'm relatively new to home haunting, so my display certainly isn't as awesome as the ones I've seen here. I think I do a lot though with the small space I currently have.

I had to break my display into three Youtube videos. You can see them in order here:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You definitely did a lot with the space you have. I think the wedding scene was my favorite part of your haunt 'cause I'm a sucker for romance:jol:


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

RoxyBlue said:


> You definitely did a lot with the space you have. I think the wedding scene was my favorite part of your haunt 'cause I'm a sucker for romance:jol:


Thank you so much! A lot of people seemed to like the wedding scene. A lot of people wanted to take photos with the wedding party.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets!! You sure know how to pull together a haunt! You have great attention to small details which help sell it. Love the lights on the path.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! You put an amazing amount of work and detail in a small space whicih is no easy feat. So many neat things for guests to look at and very creatively done too! Really enjoyed this! Can't wait to see more from you down the road.:jol:


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

Hairazor said:


> Holy Buckets!! You sure know how to pull together a haunt! You have great attention to small details which help sell it. Love the lights on the path.


Thank you so much!


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

jdubbya said:


> Love this! You put an amazing amount of work and detail in a small space whicih is no easy feat. So many neat things for guests to look at and very creatively done too! Really enjoyed this! Can't wait to see more from you down the road.:jol:


Thanks! I can't wait to see what I could do if I have a larger yard.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I enjoy watching the videos and love how you have it set up.


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks, Stick. I decided to make one more video to show off the homemade tombstones in my front yard. I'm a beginner, but I think they turned out kind of cute.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

GREAT job!! Dig the monster hunter table. Love all of the detail~tons to look at! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, there was definitely a lot of detail and well planned out spaces!  You have some really wonderful props, very impressive! (I bet the folks at Grandinroad LOVE you!) I really liked the cemetery in the front yard, the lighting was very good (reminded me of Martha Stewart's graveyard) it was eerie with the flickering candles, but you had different colored lights, which gave it great atmosphere. I love the Grandinroad tombstones too! I have a few of those and they are very durable props that have great detail and last for years. Each of your scenes were well thought out with great details. I really liked the lighting throughout and I am sure the visitors to you haunt were thrilled. I love the ghost projections, they bring a lot of "WOW" to a haunt, and the very essence of Halloween. You packed a big wallop of Halloween in a small space and it was definitely a great experience. Yay, and well done you, can't wait to see next year!


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow, there was definitely a lot of detail and well planned out spaces!  You have some really wonderful props, very impressive! (I bet the folks at Grandinroad LOVE you!) I really liked the cemetery in the front yard, the lighting was very good (reminded me of Martha Stewart's graveyard) it was eerie with the flickering candles, but you had different colored lights, which gave it great atmosphere. I love the Grandinroad tombstones too! I have a few of those and they are very durable props that have great detail and last for years. Each of your scenes were well thought out with great details. I really liked the lighting throughout and I am sure the visitors to you haunt were thrilled. I love the ghost projections, they bring a lot of "WOW" to a haunt, and the very essence of Halloween. You packed a big wallop of Halloween in a small space and it was definitely a great experience. Yay, and well done you, can't wait to see next year!


Thank you so much! I think I help keep Grandinroad in business. LOL

I wait impatiently every year until around July/August to see what new props and tombstones they will bring out. I love their tombstone collection. I've been collecting them for several years and they still look as good as new.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you have a loaded haunt. Love the variety of tombstones. Great job.


----------

